# 8-string Multiscale Project



## BDMCCR (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey guys!

I´m new around here and I thought the best way to get started would be to share my project with you guys... Some of the stuff I´ve seen here really blew my mind! 


Now.... The boring Part :

Wood used: Ash for the body 
Claro Walnut topset
Wenge/Iroko 5-piece neck
Wild African Olive Fretboard (Hard as a ....)

Hardware: Seymour Duncan Blackout Phase II
ABM Single String Bridges
Hipshot Tuners
Bufallo Nut

That´s that.... I´m just gonna try and add my crappy pics... Ain´t got no money for a camera....
Starting.... Neck woods already glued...


Body contour... with a little bit of neck lurking in the back 


The Neck with Fretboard attached...


And what it could look like in case I don´t fuck up... 


That´s it for now.... hope you enjoy....

Everything´s still in the rough but I´ll try and keep the pic´s coming....


----------



## teleofseven (Dec 29, 2011)

BDMCCR said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I´m new around here and I thought the best way to get started would be to share my project with you guys... Some of the stuff I´ve seen here really blew my mind!



pictures don't seem to be working, i recommend flickr.

EDITh and wellcome!


----------



## BDMCCR (Dec 29, 2011)

im on it... 


Thanks dude


----------



## BDMCCR (Dec 29, 2011)

Flickr links don´t work no clue why... well here are the pictures not quite how I wanted it but I´ll manage next time I post


----------



## scherzo1928 (Dec 29, 2011)

that's awesome! I've been wanting to try an olive fingerboard, so let us know how that works out for you 

and welcome!


----------



## Fiction (Dec 29, 2011)

Woah that fretboards nice!

Can't wait to see this thing completed, looks good so far, and welcome!


----------



## Durero (Dec 29, 2011)

Looking forward to the pics.

What outer scale lengths did you choose?


----------



## BDMCCR (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks for the warm welcome! Glad you guys dig it! 

The Fretboard is really well figured the pictures don´t really do it justice! It´s ridiculously hard wood and I´m looking forward to playing the finished guitar...

The only thing I´m having trouble with is gluing the binding to the wood... Can´t seem to make it stick I tried slow curing epoxy, super glue and titebond... Nothing worked.... how do you guys glue bindings??


----------



## BDMCCR (Dec 30, 2011)

cheers! The scale Lengths are 26 to 28 inches


----------



## BDMCCR (Jan 5, 2012)

hey guys... 
since I´m somewhat of a party engineer and everyone likes to party around new year´s eve sadly only little progress was made...... 
goddamn binding wouldn´t stick so I tried gluing the binding with binding... 
Binding goop could save my day....


I´ll try to sleep with my fingers crossed tonight since it can take up to 48 hours until it dry to full hardness...
tape detached, couch drying time!!


so long!


----------



## Alan234 (Jan 5, 2012)

BDMCCR said:


> hey guys...
> since I´m somewhat of a party engineer and everyone likes to party around new year´s eve sadly only little progress was made......



being a party engineer seems like an excuse to get drunk while getting paid haha

looking forward to seeing this build


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jan 5, 2012)

yo dawg, I heard you like binding, so I put binding on your binding so you can...


----------



## Necromagnon (Jan 5, 2012)

Flag!

This project looks great, I'll follow it.


----------



## ElRay (Jan 5, 2012)

Nice work.

I added the "member-built" tag.

When this is complete, don't forget to add a post to: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...1-guitars-built-members-ss-org-pic-heavy.html

Ray


----------



## BDMCCR (Jan 9, 2012)

hey! Update time....
so the binding is on and it sticks!!! woohoo!!
also did some inlay "work"... well, i drilled three holes and glued some white in there.... 




I kinda like it  last piece of binding will come on tomorrow morning....

Good night fellas!!


----------



## BDMCCR (Jan 9, 2012)

x666charlie666x said:


> being a party engineer seems like an excuse to get drunk while getting paid haha
> 
> looking forward to seeing this build



 It´s more like getting paid (POORLY) while others are getting drunk... Maybe I´m doing something wrong there, dude! 
I´ll reconsider my work ethics!


----------



## demonx (Jan 9, 2012)

Looking good so far! Fingerboard looks nice with the binding and fanned frets.


----------



## BDMCCR (Jan 9, 2012)

thanks mate! Actually bought it to make a neck out of it... but it looked too nice....


----------



## demonx (Jan 9, 2012)

Tiny little things like how you've lined the grain of the headstock cap up with the grain on the fingerboard make big differences on a finished product.

Hope you keep us posted with updates!


----------



## BDMCCR (Jan 9, 2012)

stoked that you´ve noticed!  Didn´t go through the trouble for nothing... 
I´ll keep the pictures comin´ as soon as i make more progress I´ll post up here


----------



## demonx (Jan 9, 2012)

BDMCCR said:


> stoked that you´ve noticed!  Didn´t go through the trouble for nothing...
> I´ll keep the pictures comin´ as soon as i make more progress I´ll post up here



After you've been building guitars for a while you see a lot of things that other people dont notice. It's hard to walk into a guitar shop and not be critical of everything, not just from a players point of view but then all of a sudden you're critical from a builders point of view as well!

The grain will stand out a hell of a lot more once it's clear coated.


----------



## BDMCCR (Feb 13, 2012)

Progress!! BETTER pics!!! And success as pic hosting is concerned!!! 






















So Long!


----------



## OrsusMetal (Feb 13, 2012)

Damn! This build looks great!


----------



## vansinn (Feb 13, 2012)

BDMCCR said:


> cheers! The scale Lengths are 26 to 28 inches



That's such a nice choise, not too much fanning, low side long enough to not need an over phat string, top short enough to not need a too skiddish cheese cutter wire 

Love your wood selection, though I had no idea that olive could be used for fingerboards.
On a second though, back to vacations on Crete, I remember local woodworks like bows et al being very hard, so..


----------



## Necromagnon (Feb 13, 2012)

I didn't see it: (nearly) full wenge neck? Isn't it a little too heavy?

Anyway, nice build! Go on!


----------



## rick0link (Feb 13, 2012)

This neck is a beauty! Bravo sir!


----------



## Purelojik (Feb 13, 2012)

man that back of the neck looks so nice


----------



## Aevolve (Feb 13, 2012)

You could spear a fucking kraken with that neck.


Epic build, and so purdy. Can't wait to see this finished.


----------



## BDMCCR (Feb 13, 2012)

vansinn said:


> That's such a nice choise, not too much fanning, low side long enough to not need an over phat string, top short enough to not need a too skiddish cheese cutter wire
> 
> Love your wood selection, though I had no idea that olive could be used for fingerboards.
> On a second though, back to vacations on Crete, I remember local woodworks like bows et al being very hard, so..



Thanks man wanted to give the fanned fret guitars a chance and 26-28 seemed to be the most logical choice.... Bass string not too fat high string fat enough... 
As far as olive hardness is concerned...: it's definitely able to compete with buying and ebony and with a grain like that I just couldn't use it for a neck.... Too beautiful :bow
down:


----------



## BDMCCR (Feb 13, 2012)

PeachesMcKenzie said:


> You could spear a fucking kraken with that neck.
> 
> 
> Epic build, and so purdy. Can't wait to see this finished.



Thanks mate!


----------



## BDMCCR (Feb 13, 2012)

rick0link said:


> This neck is a beauty! Bravo sir!


----------



## BDMCCR (Feb 13, 2012)

Necromagnon said:


> I didn't see it: (nearly) full wenge neck? Isn't it a little too heavy?
> 
> Anyway, nice build! Go on!



Hey man! Actually thought the same thing when I picked up the piece of Wenge I was going to use for the neck... Then I remembered a piece of iroko I had scored a few months back anddecided to combine two and make the neck as flat as possible... Turned out great weight-wise...  for me personally close to perfect....


----------



## Nautilus (Feb 13, 2012)

goddamn! That's one of the best builds I've seen in a while. Definitely reminiscent of old Blacmachine.....wow, you have talent my friend.


----------



## BDMCCR (Feb 14, 2012)

Nautilus said:


> goddamn! That's one of the best builds I've seen in a while. Definitely reminiscent of old Blacmachine.....wow, you have talent my friend.



Thanks!!!


----------



## Necromagnon (Feb 14, 2012)

BDMCCR said:


> Hey man! Actually thought the same thing when I picked up the piece of Wenge I was going to use for the neck... Then I remembered a piece of iroko I had scored a few months back anddecided to combine two and make the neck as flat as possible... Turned out great weight-wise...  for me personally close to perfect....


I understand: I make very thin neck, little flat, because of my small hands, and to counter the width of the 8 strings. Works great!

Will you varced this top? I think a work with the contrast of both top and body woods would look amazing!


----------



## Pikka Bird (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow, this rules... Hope the inline headstock won't cause too horrible neckdive. Good thing you have long horns.

The neck reminds me of... kiksekage:


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Feb 14, 2012)

Wenge necks aren't really that heavy, especially on guitars, with their short little necks.


----------



## BDMCCR (Feb 15, 2012)

[/QUOTE]

THAT cake!!!


----------



## BDMCCR (Feb 15, 2012)

Necromagnon said:


> I understand: I make very thin neck, little flat, because of my small hands, and to counter the width of the 8 strings. Works great!
> 
> Will you varced this top? I think a work with the contrast of both top and body woods would look amazing!



by varced you mean a cutaway that would show both timbers in front view?
If so, I´ not sure yet as to what I´ gonna be doing..... A 30 degree cutaway for an armrest is currently in consideration...


----------



## Necromagnon (Feb 15, 2012)

BDMCCR said:


> by varced you mean a cutaway that would show both timbers in front view?
> If so, I´ not sure yet as to what I´ gonna be doing..... A 30 degree cutaway for an armrest is currently in consideration...


I meant carved... I have problem with coordinate my fingers... 
I mean make a carved top like PRS guitars (or Gibson or any others). In fact, I hate more and more flat top, I don't know really why. I prefer a light chamfer or light carving, specially on figured wood.

I think here, a nice work with the contrast between top and body woods would look great!


----------



## BDMCCR (Feb 15, 2012)

Necromagnon said:


> I meant carved... I have problem with coordinate my fingers...
> I mean make a carved top like PRS guitars (or Gibson or any others). In fact, I hate more and more flat top, I don't know really why. I prefer a light chamfer or light carving, specially on figured wood.
> 
> I think here, a nice work with the contrast between top and body woods would look great!



hehe got the same problem with my fingers...  
Carving the top is probably not possible because the top set wood is too thin for that... If it were thicker I would have done some carving since I´m a fan of carved tops as well!


----------



## Necromagnon (Feb 15, 2012)

Yes, I saw your top is thin, but that's what I'm saying.
I was talking about something like on my 8 strings in project: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/178934-nephilim-8-string-multiscale-guitar.htm

l


----------



## eurolove (Feb 15, 2012)

one of the best looking guitars on here in terms of shape imo, looks really raw and functional at the same time. its how guitars should be, massive chunks of wood.


----------



## Onyx8String (Feb 17, 2012)

DAT NECK!


----------



## BDMCCR (Feb 26, 2012)

hey dudes...

well... little progress was made... wow my job REALLY sucks!!!
but still some progress that I won´t keep from you!
I actually thought about killing myself, making the frets fit... I FILED the tangs away by HAND ´cause I was afraid to ruin ´em..... stupid... 










the product was decent, though.... next investment: fret tang nipper!





also: sanded the fretboard down to 400 grit bought some 1000 and 1500 and even 2000 grit off ebay, waiting for it to arrive.... I want it all shiny and shit!  





even my son seems to dig the neck!! though I´m not sure if he´s also mistaking it for cake... 





also started to make a routing jig for the neck pocket... paper´s cut so step 1: check! 

that´s it update wise for this build.... next update due next week hoping to start routing ´til then... 
reingehaun!


----------



## Aevolve (Feb 26, 2012)

That looks. Fantastic.


----------



## sage (Feb 28, 2012)

that neck/body combo looks like the future.


----------



## BDMCCR (Mar 3, 2012)

sage said:


> that neck/body combo looks like the future.



Thanks! I always liked the future...


----------



## BDMCCR (Mar 3, 2012)

hey guys....
the sandpaper arrived! 
It´s so shiny, shiny, shiny!!! sanded it wet with 2000 grit.


----------



## otisct20 (Mar 4, 2012)

looks mighty sexy!


----------



## BDMCCR (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey guys no new pics on this one....  BUT! Started another build for a friend of mine full of woody goodness.... 
have a look: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/190054-6-string-build.html
keep


----------



## BDMCCR (Mar 30, 2012)

Long time no update.... well here it is!! 
















IT´S BEEN FRETTED!!!


----------



## Stompmeister (Apr 8, 2012)

Lookin so good man!!!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## JStraitiff (Apr 8, 2012)

What exactly is going on with the fretboard at the headstock? it looks like its got a gap below it.


----------



## HighPotency (Apr 8, 2012)

JStraitiff said:


> What exactly is going on with the fretboard at the headstock? it looks like its got a gap below it.


I think that the angle at the nut doesn't line up perfectly with the wenge in the neck, so it pokes through on one side more than the other.


----------



## BDMCCR (Apr 8, 2012)

HighPotency said:


> I think that the angle at the nut doesn't line up perfectly with the wenge in the neck, so it pokes through on one side more than the other.



true story.
turned the headstock downwards a little cause i thought it to look good... not too sure about that anymore...


----------



## BDMCCR (Jun 13, 2012)

hey dudes!

so long time no see.....  As you might know already I am a father and that title comes with responsibility and a shitload of stuff to do (+my job...) so I was pretty busy drywalling the shit out of my house and haven´t had the time to do anything on this particular project. mememememe..........

So, enough bitching. I routed the neck pocket! came out good... 










And the happily married couple!





Final question remains: To bind or not to bind?


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel (Jun 13, 2012)

bind!
almost everything will look better with binding!


----------



## BDMCCR (Jun 13, 2012)

making it wet got me wet!


----------



## BDMCCR (Jun 13, 2012)

NUTSguitarchannel said:


> bind!
> almost everything will look better with binding!



 yeah dude! Even binding looks better with binding... I might just do it...


----------



## Necromagnon (Jun 14, 2012)

Looks pretty nice, dude!

IMO, binding will depends on if you're making a carved or chamfered top or let it flat. Also if you want to stain the body or not.
What I'll do is slight chamfer that would reveal in some place body wood, and false binding (staining the body and letting a line not stained, like on PRS).
Easy to do, and awesome look. 

But no matter binding or not, this guitar will kick ass.


----------



## BDMCCR (Jun 14, 2012)

Necromagnon said:


> Looks pretty nice, dude!
> 
> IMO, binding will depends on if you're making a carved or chamfered top or let it flat. Also if you want to stain the body or not.
> What I'll do is slight chamfer that would reveal in some place body wood, and false binding (staining the body and letting a line not stained, like on PRS).
> Easy to do, and awesome look.



I think I´ll leave it totally flat since the topwood is fairly thin but has got a strong 3D look to it (hard to get that in a picture made with a cell phone... ) it looks really weird you see depth that ain´t there...  
I think for a stain the wood is too dark... don´t really know if it would benefit from a stain but a little test on some leftovers wouldn´t hurt I suppose.
I think binding would be a good idea in the same white plastic as I did around the fretboard... 
But false binding is a good idea worth considering for my Tele 8! Thanks Mate!



Necromagnon said:


> But no matter binding or not, this guitar will kick ass.



Thanks man! I´ll try hard!


----------



## Necromagnon (Jun 14, 2012)

I thought about staining only the body that is quite clear wood. The top, don't touch it, it's perfect lie that!


----------



## BDMCCR (Jun 14, 2012)

Necromagnon said:


> I thought about staining only the body that is quite clear wood. The top, don't touch it, it's perfect lie that!



aaahh ok now I get it...


----------



## BDMCCR (Jun 14, 2012)

I just needed to see the guitar with some hardware put in after I´ve seen it wet...  
Since I´m out of cash, (chronically...) I harvested from a previous build of mine and it just so happened that I picked my first 8-string ever to be the donor...






stripped...





and here´s the Hardware I´ve gathered:




8 ABM-Bridges, 8 Hipshot Tuners, SD 8-string Blackout, some DiMarzio cliplock thingys and a little Warwick knob.

Finally the mockup:








mmmm so niiiiice......


----------



## Necromagnon (Jun 14, 2012)

I think you'll have to work a little on the sides of the neck pocket. Looks weird. :/

And why do you strip this 8 strings? Even out of cash, it's not a reason!


----------



## BDMCCR (Jun 14, 2012)

it hurt so bad to strip it dude...  no other option really no other option...
Yea the side are all still rough, they´re far from done as is the body....


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jun 14, 2012)

DAT TOP!

I think binding could look awesome. Just be sure you know what you are getting into  (I'm gluing the last binding strip on my axe... bending this last strip took me a good 6-7 hours.)


----------



## Necromagnon (Jun 14, 2012)

scherzo1928 said:


> I think binding could look awesome. Just be sure you know what you are getting into  (I'm gluing the last binding strip on my axe... bending this last strip took me a good 6-7 hours.)


False binding, dude. Falsing binding! 

BDM (bondage master?  ): I know what it is... The only little extra cash I can earn, I spend it into luthiery material (woods, hardware, machines will arrived on August, I think), etc... I think I'll have to start eating wood dust...


----------



## BDMCCR (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey dudes!

So whilst renovating our apartment I found the time to sneak out and get into carve mode! 













Not done (straightening lines), but diggin where this is going hope you guys like as well!
Keep


----------



## Necromagnon (Jul 24, 2012)

I love chocolate necks!


----------



## FatKol (Jul 24, 2012)

Omg sieht die GEIL aus!!  Respekt!


----------



## Empryrean (Jul 24, 2012)

Delicious looking guitar omnomnomn


----------



## Levi79 (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## BDMCCR (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks dudes! 
just routed the pickup cavity.... 





Next step: routing cavity for the electronics compartment...


----------



## Necromagnon (Jul 27, 2012)

BDMCCR said:


> Next step: routing cavity for the electronics compartment...


You do this after gluing top?
Personnaly, I prefer routing electronic cavity and wires chanel(s) before gluing top, it's much easier.


----------



## BDMCCR (Jul 27, 2012)

good morning, bro! 
well... my routine´s like the following: fit, glue, cut, sand, route, drill, test fit, fine sand, oil, sand/polish, assemble, write music... 
(right after that of course, get tired of it, buy new wood, plan, cad, disassemble, start all over again )

But, I got another build for somebody comin up where I might break this routine. I´m doing some fiber optic side dots and they of course need some cavities and such to get them through to the electronics compartment. There I´m right with you that´s a lot easier!


----------



## Necromagnon (Jul 27, 2012)

BDMCCR said:


> good morning, bro!
> well... my routine´s like the following: fit, glue, cut, sand, route, drill, test fit, fine sand, oil, sand/polish, assemble, write music...
> (right after that of course, get tired of it, buy new wood, plan, cad, disassemble, start all over again )


Completely true. 



BDMCCR said:


> But, I got another build for somebody comin up where I might break this routine. I´m doing some fiber optic side dots and they of course need some cavities and such to get them through to the electronics compartment. There I´m right with you that´s a lot easier!


Yes, there, with led side dots, you don't have any choice. But I was talking more about routing pickupwires channel. When there a top wood, I generally route the channels before gluing top. I don't like to use a drill to do this, to much risks for the top wood. :/


----------



## BDMCCR (Jul 27, 2012)

Necromagnon said:


> Yes, there, with led side dots, you don't have any choice. But I was talking more about routing pickupwires channel. When there a top wood, I generally route the channels before gluing top. I don't like to use a drill to do this, to much risks for the top wood. :/



yea that´s true. But I´ve never had problems with that ´cause I´m a really gentle and passionate man when it comes to drilling...


----------



## Necromagnon (Jul 27, 2012)

BDMCCR said:


> yea that´s true. But I´ve never had problems with that ´cause I´m a really gentle and passionate man when it comes to drilling...


This might be the difference...


----------



## Vicious7 (Jul 28, 2012)

Beeeeautiful guitar man! You've a great talent for building. =D


----------



## BDMCCR (Jul 29, 2012)

And the rear cavity is done as well...






Next step: route for battery compartment.


----------



## Vicious7 (Jul 29, 2012)

Man that neck wood is nice...like peanut butter and chocolate...


----------



## BDMCCR (Jul 29, 2012)

Vicious7 said:


> Man that neck wood is nice...like peanut butter and chocolate...



Thanks! That´s exactly what I was going for!


----------



## BDMCCR (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey what's goin on guys! 
So today I made a truss rod cover and a nut, starting from this (ebony btw):




Ending up with this:





Also test fitted the outer strings to make some markings on the nut to adjust alignment to the fretboard:




The trussrod cover is looking real sexy, I think... It flows pretty good with the rest of the headstock/guitar while bringing some style of its own to it... 




So far so good! Slotting the rest of the nut tonight. Fine sand and maybe first layer of oil finish are in the plans for tomorrow!
Almost assembly time... Woohoo!


----------



## WiseSplinter (Jul 30, 2012)

The ebony nut is interesting, do you have to coat it with something to avoid the strings "catching" when tuning or is ebony smooth enough as is?


----------



## Necromagnon (Jul 30, 2012)

You'll tell me if it holds tension on the duration.
I tried a wenge string guide on my bass, and also two in ebony, and they all broke up... 
I guess it was mainly due to the high angle of the string just after the nut. You might not have this problem.

And the truss rod cover looks really great!


----------



## BDMCCR (Jul 30, 2012)

well the ebony will get soaked with oil so it will hopefull provide enough lubricant for the string to slide in the slot... 
only thing I´m afraid of is that it could cut the slot deeper and deeper each time it will get tuned! But I´d bet that ebony is hard enough to withstand quite a lotta string changes (as there is no rub-off on the strings as of now...) I think time will tell on this one... I´ve got some buffalo laying here that´ll easily replace the ebony in case it does not work out...



> You'll tell me if it holds tension on the duration.
> I tried a wenge string guide on my bass, and also two in ebony, and they all broke up...
> I guess it was mainly due to the high angle of the string just after the nut. You might not have this problem.
> 
> And the truss rod cover looks really great!


How did you cut the ebony? Since it makes a huge difference on how stable the wood is... (don´t think that slipped your mind you know better than that... but there´s still a chance...  )
And thanks, dude!!!


----------



## Necromagnon (Jul 31, 2012)

BDMCCR said:


> How did you cut the ebony? Since it makes a huge difference on how stable the wood is... (don´t think that slipped your mind you know better than that... but there´s still a chance...  )


I guess there was something about this, for sure. And I think my piece was not thick enough. And it was for a 5 string bass... So all this put together broke the nut.

For lubricating the nut, one thing that work pretty fine (I'm sure you know about it but there's a chance  ) is to put some dust of drawing pencil lead in the slot. It lubricate very great, and everybody as a drawing pencil at home, I guess.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Jul 31, 2012)

Necromagnon said:


> For lubricating the nut, one thing that work pretty fine (I'm sure you know about it but there's a chance  ) is to put some dust of drawing pencil lead in the slot. It lubricate very great, and everybody as a drawing pencil at home, I guess.



Yep, graphite is a top dry lubricant. No reason why you can't just grind up some pencil lead, but it can be bought from hardware stores.

Build is looking bloody choice mate Keen to see and hear the finished product!


----------



## BDMCCR (Jul 31, 2012)

Necromagnon said:


> I guess there was something about this, for sure. And I think my piece was not thick enough. And it was for a 5 string bass... So all this put together broke the nut.
> 
> For lubricating the nut, one thing that work pretty fine (I'm sure you know about it but there's a chance  ) is to put some dust of drawing pencil lead in the slot. It lubricate very great, and everybody as a drawing pencil at home, I guess.



Hahaha nice return mate! 
You know I wasn't aware of graphite being a good lubricant in this case! Great tip dude thanks! I'll try that for sure!



> Build is looking bloody choice mate Keen to see and hear the finished product!


Thanks! Me too dude! When I got the time I'll record some for y'all to lay judgement upon...


----------



## Necromagnon (Jul 31, 2012)

BDMCCR said:


> Hahaha nice return mate!
> You know I wasn't aware of graphite being a good lubricant in this case! Great tip dude thanks! I'll try that for sure!


Yep, graphite is a good lubricant in that case (I don't know if it would work for other applications). It's very usefull for restoration of old instruments, when nut is to rough, and you can't change it. That's also why graphtech first made their nut of graphite.

Anyway, can't wait to see this baby monster finished!


----------



## BDMCCR (Aug 10, 2012)

hey dudes!

My fuckin life kept me busy the last few days.... Here´s the beast with strings on her, she´s gonna be done within this week, dudes! so expect some better pics on monday or tuesday!
YEAH!!


----------



## Necromagnon (Aug 11, 2012)

You could at least correctly cut end of strings.







Give us some better pics, dude!


----------



## Munch (Aug 11, 2012)

Dude, this is totally awesome, I really like it! Nice scale lengths too...I've never tried a guitar that long before.


----------



## BDMCCR (Aug 14, 2012)

hey dudes...
I was sanding and sanding and sanding..... Still not done because I got so tired sanding a started a little carving again...  which, of course, I realised too late, would leave me with even more sanding to do...  
But it looks even better now than it did before!


----------



## BDMCCR (Aug 14, 2012)

Necromagnon said:


> You could at least correctly cut end of strings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no pics yet.... getting the camera this weekend... and i think I´m gonna leave the strings juuust like that!


----------



## BDMCCR (Aug 14, 2012)

Munch said:


> Dude, this is totally awesome, I really like it! Nice scale lengths too...I've never tried a guitar that long before.



thanks man scales are really nice actually and the fanned frets do not take any adjusting at all......to my surprise actually...


----------



## BDMCCR (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey dudes!
Had to finish another build for somebody before I got to do some on my 8-string.....
well... I got all of the oil layers on her and the guitar is finished as far as building is concerned... 
Just got to adjust everything now and I plan on makin a little video for you guys! 










P.S.: Aaand I didn't forget about them hq pictures guys... 

P.P.S.:Also trying to figure out if the volume knob is a good or a bad choice...


----------



## scherzo1928 (Aug 26, 2012)

Looks awesome!!

But yeah, new knob and you are set!


----------



## BDMCCR (Aug 26, 2012)

scherzo1928 said:


> Looks awesome!!
> 
> But yeah, new knob and you are set!



Yeah I know but one moment I dig it, the next moment I hate it...


----------



## Munch (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow, that is such a good looking guitar.


----------



## BDMCCR (Aug 5, 2013)

So.... A long time has passed.... Here are some finished guitar pics for you to enjoy! 






















Took away some of the little screws from the back covers, needed them for another build that had to be done quickly... 
But since stripping parts from existing guitars to help out the needy ones is my thing, it didn't hurt much


----------



## MetalBuddah (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## MikeK (Aug 5, 2013)

Came out awesome man! What type of oil did you finish it with?


----------



## BDMCCR (Aug 5, 2013)

MikeK said:


> Came out awesome man! What type of oil did you finish it with?



I can't really tell to be honest with you...  got it from a luthier friend of mine that uses this oil on tables and doors he makes, it's a kind of 'hartöl', would have written hard oil but i doubt it makes any sense...


----------



## XxJoshxX (Aug 20, 2013)

did you buy the fretboard wood online?


----------



## BDMCCR (Aug 21, 2013)

XxJoshxX said:


> did you buy the fretboard wood online?



yea, got it from dana at oregonwildwood.... really nice people! the topset´s from their store as well.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Aug 21, 2013)

BDMCCR said:


> yea, got it from dana at oregonwildwood.... really nice people! the topset´s from their store as well.


 Yeah, they are nice people, I ordered a walnut top from them, they sent me the wrong top, i emailedd them, they sent me the new top for $5 and let me keep the old one ,too


----------



## BDMCCR (Aug 22, 2013)

XxJoshxX said:


> Yeah, they are nice people, I ordered a walnut top from them, they sent me the wrong top, i emailedd them, they sent me the new top for $5 and let me keep the old one ,too



I hope they mess up one of my orders as well some day... 
Forgot to mention they listed the wood I used for the fretboard as a neck blank on their site, I used it for two fretboards, though.
it was just tooo nice to look at...


----------



## Suitable (Aug 23, 2013)

Damnmnnnnn that axe is AWESOME!!! VERY Nice execution!!! Hows it play?


----------



## BDMCCR (Aug 26, 2013)

Suitable said:


> Damnmnnnnn that axe is AWESOME!!! VERY Nice execution!!! Hows it play?



thanks, man! I think it plays really nicely.... for proof I´m actually trying to make a video of me playing the guitar but I have to write some good music to show the guitar off on... the muse has to kick my assl!


----------



## Carnage (Sep 3, 2013)

that body looks super comfortable :O


----------



## superash (Sep 3, 2013)

Those woods look fantastic!


----------



## BDMCCR (Sep 4, 2013)

Carnage said:


> that body looks super comfortable :O



it is comfortable too..... I went back and forth between feeling and shaping, it´s turned out nicely


----------



## Necromagnon (Sep 5, 2013)

Forgot to congratulate you for this baby!





Just a few things: don't you fear about the pointy rusty iron backplate? Be sure to be vaccinated. The headstock is a bit thin also for my taste.
But anyway, this one looks very great!


----------



## Johnathan (Sep 6, 2013)

Oh that neck...Oh them hipshot tuners... 

My only problem really is the headstock. Thats a looooooong way for the low end strings to go to the tuners. But still, this thing is a ....ing beast!


----------

